# We need to liven this up a bit



## djbombscare (Nov 9, 2005)

Cant believe that its been nearly 24hrs with no other posts on this forum.

So where the feck is everyone then ?

Have they gone into hibernation


----------



## two sheds (Nov 9, 2005)

there's nobody in the west country in winter is there?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 9, 2005)

playing with the big boys in general


----------



## Isambard (Nov 9, 2005)

Fancy a shag?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 9, 2005)

although i am going to see the Beat in Newquay at the end of November so i can give you a definitive answer then


----------



## Isambard (Nov 9, 2005)

two sheds said:
			
		

> there's nobody in the west country in winter is there?



Couple of grim retired couples in matching nylon jackets walking along the mud at Weston in the bitter wind I hear.


----------



## Cakes (Nov 9, 2005)

hmmmmm....


Ooh!
Ooh!


Naked west country urbanites thread!!   
That'll get the hits up


----------



## Isambard (Nov 9, 2005)

Cakes said:
			
		

> Naked west country urbanites thread!!
> That'll get the hits up



Don't tempt me, everyone's seen the rubber but there is worse, allegedly.


----------



## rednblack (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Isambard (Nov 9, 2005)

Didn't know you and your ex went for the "clone" look rednblack, nice moustaches!


----------



## emptyhead (Nov 9, 2005)

*emptyhead*




			
				two sheds said:
			
		

> there's nobody in the west country in winter is there?


unfortunatley there is, me and im still hopin something will liven up somewhere im bored


----------



## Isambard (Nov 9, 2005)

Where you to then Emptyhead? welcome to the boards btw!   

Mind that KRS though, he's a badun'.


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2005)

two sheds said:
			
		

> there's nobody in the west country in winter is there?


Maybe we should wait for winter to find out


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 9, 2005)

Well, sometime in the new year, I'll be doing a bit of south west forum publicity, which should draw in a few new people  but can't help you between now and then   

Anyway, I wouldn't panic, randomness is inherently lumpy so you're always going to get quiet phases followed by a rush of posts, which seems to be the way of things.


----------



## emptyhead (Nov 9, 2005)

*emptyhead*




			
				Isambard said:
			
		

> Where you to then Emptyhead? welcome to the boards btw!
> 
> Mind that KRS though, he's a badun'.


well im in devon only just gettin the hang of this computer talkin thing so im wondering how bored i must be should go pub really


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 9, 2005)

Another urb in Devon. Welcome emptyhead. Whereabouts are you
*Looks around to see if anyone else at work is logged on*


And hey up sheddy good to see you.


Cakes you can go first then   
*Awaits the surge of urbs*


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 9, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> *Awaits the surge of urbs*



Ew, is that what it's called now?

"Sorry love, I've surged me urbs all over your blouse"



Bloody hell, Sheds in "two posts in one day" shocker!


----------



## Isambard (Nov 9, 2005)

Where the really nekkid people on that thread, I haven't looked like cos I'm a shy lad.

I was talking to a mate last night and he goes blah-de-blah-some intimate detail and I go "HOW THE FUCK DID YOU KNOW THAT?" to which he replies, "Isambard, I have SEEN _those_ photos on the interweb!


----------



## emptyhead (Nov 9, 2005)

*emptyhead*




			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> Another urb in Devon. Welcome emptyhead. Whereabouts are you
> *Looks around to see if anyone else at work is logged on*
> 
> 
> ...


im in plymouth torbay or exeter think the so called english riviera is the most small minded bunch of bollocks place u could have the misfortune to experience


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 9, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Fancy a shag?



You asking ?


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes yes yes we've all SEEEN those pictures Izzy.




We want new ones, so Cakes over to you.

*watches KRS warm his non typing hand*


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 9, 2005)

That is not a picture Mr DJBS i wanted in my head just before lunch !   


Car Park now FIGHT YA !


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 9, 2005)

emptyhead said:
			
		

> im in plymouth torbay or exeter think the so called english riviera is the most small minded bunch of bollocks place u could have the misfortune to experience




Well thats three different places mate. English riviera would be Torbay.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 9, 2005)

emptyhead said:
			
		

> im in plymouth torbay or exeter think the so called english riviera is the most small minded bunch of bollocks place u could have the misfortune to experience



So, not loving it down here then?

Look, I'm just wasting time til the naked Cakes photos arrive, but tell us a bit about yerself mate, not everyone down here is small minded.

Music taste? Drugs and/or booze? Other interests?


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 9, 2005)

Phwooar! Look what I found!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 9, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Car Park now FIGHT YA !




There is no way Im going into THATt car park


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 9, 2005)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> ...til the naked Cakes photos arrive


----------



## emptyhead (Nov 9, 2005)

*emptyhead*




			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> Well thats three different places mate. English riviera would be Torbay.


depends wot im doin as to where i am u fool im just sayin out of all the places torquay and paignton r the worst


----------



## easy g (Nov 9, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Couple of grim retired couples in matching nylon jackets walking along the mud at Weston in the bitter wind I hear.



me and Lolly went to the end of the line....Severn Beach, on Saturday. Felt like I was in Stalker for some of the ride!


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 9, 2005)

emptyhead said:
			
		

> u fool


Here ya go, bombscare:


----------



## easy g (Nov 9, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Cant believe that its been nearly 24hrs with no other posts on this forum.
> 
> So where the feck is everyone then ?
> 
> Have they gone into hibernation



unfortunately we've no internet at home and I've no job so I'm a bit sporadic at the moment...luckily our local has free net access

cheers


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 9, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Here ya go, bombscare:




LMFAO


----------



## emptyhead (Nov 9, 2005)

*emptyhead*




			
				fat hamster said:
			
		

> Here ya go, bombscare:


thanx


----------



## two sheds (Nov 9, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> randomness is inherently lumpy



and i've been using the cream to treat them all this time


----------



## two sheds (Nov 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Maybe we should wait for winter to find out



well with a bit of an Indian summer hopefully to come and beginning of Celtic spring ("Imbolc", well i didn't know that) in February, winter's nearly finished on my calendar. 

.... Puts on swimming trunks and sunshades and heads off into the garden to freeze to death. ....

5 posts in a day and i found out how to quote messages too


----------



## emptyhead (Nov 9, 2005)

*emptyhead*




			
				fucthest8 said:
			
		

> So, not loving it down here then?
> 
> Look, I'm just wasting time til the naked Cakes photos arrive, but tell us a bit about yerself mate, not everyone down here is small minded.
> 
> Music taste? Drugs and/or booze? Other interests?


thanx for your interest studying 2 be a nurse, mental health that is can relate to mad people easier. Usually in the pub


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 9, 2005)

two sheds said:
			
		

> and i've been using the cream to treat them all this time



No matter what you whisk it with, add to it, take from it, or treat it with, you will never ever gets the lumps out of randomness. 

You might as well try getting your cat to multiply infinity for you and then instruct it to meoow the answer to a nearby cow in chinese, and then expect that cow to teach your kids how to knit with lettuce leaves to infinity.

It just can't be done!


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> No matter what you whisk it with, add to it, take from it, or treat it with, you will never ever gets the lumps out of randomness.
> 
> You might as well try getting your cat to multiply infinity for you and then instruct it to meoow the answer to a nearby cow in chinese, and then expect that cow to teach your kids how to knit with lettuce leaves to infinity.
> 
> It just can't be done!


Says who?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Says who?



You're very, very welcome to try. Unfortunately, because you have to keep doing it to infinity you will never reach a point where it has been conclusively achieved, which makes it inherently impossible to prove, if not achieve.

You will however, have a lot of lettuce leaf knit wear to flog, and will be able to make a few quid. That still leaves us with the question of the ethics of child labour, but as they will be speaking chinese to cows while they're at it, the sheer freak show effect of it may make people forget the ethical dilemma.


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You're very, very welcome to try. Unfortunately, because you have to keep doing it to infinity you will never reach a point where it has been conclusively achieved, which makes it inherently impossible to prove, if not achieve.
> 
> You will however, have a lot of lettuce leaf knit wear to flog, and will be able to make a few quid. That still leaves us with the question of the ethics of child labour, but as they will be speaking chinese to cows while they're at it, the sheer freak show effect of it may make people forget the ethical dilemma.


You're not from round 'ere are you?


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> You're not from round 'ere are you?



I can almost hear everyone popping out to buy a lettuce and find a nearby cow as we speak. I fear I may have started an unstoppable cottage industry of infinite complexity.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 9, 2005)

I had to go to Burnham this morning. 

The sun was shining but the place still looked like shit


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 9, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> I had to go to Burnham this morning.
> 
> The sun was shining but the place still looked like shit



Probably all those chinese speaking cows shitting everywhere, and infinity being what it is, sounds like the above mentioned cottage industry has already leeched it's way backwards through time, at least till this morning anyway.

We are all doomed.   

I'm off to buy myself a lettuce. If you can't beat them...


----------



## madzone (Nov 9, 2005)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I can almost hear everyone popping out to buy a lettuce and find a nearby cow as we speak. I fear I may have started an unstoppable cottage industry of infinite complexity.


Not until the objective one funding comes through, but after that it's every lettuce kniter for themselves


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Here ya go, bombscare:





Cheers hammy Dont think I'll need it just yet.


mind you Im getting the impression I know em


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 10, 2005)

anyways, Mr DJBS, as we dont seem to be meeting up for ages like, I hope ya job and livign sarf of river is going well.  

and for Fizzer, we have that bloody copper chopper over Kingswood everynight now, cant you coem and get it back, im bored of it now


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2005)

You've gotta be joking mate. 

Copper chopper. . . south of the river. . . Oct, Nov, Dec, and the run up to Christmas. . . in the dark.


= moving target


----------



## two sheds (Nov 11, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> And hey up sheddy good to see you.



<<waves across the border to dj and the fizzer>>


----------



## madzone (Nov 11, 2005)

Easy Tiger  This is getting to be a bit of a habit.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 11, 2005)

two sheds said:
			
		

> <<waves across the border to dj and the fizzer>>




*waves back and knows fizz is blowing kisses*

Though you probably wont see it til you next post in March . . . 2010


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> .
> 
> and for Fizzer, we have that bloody copper chopper over Kingswood everynight now, cant you coem and get it back, im bored of it now



You know what to do to get rid of it...


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 12, 2005)

There is no way il doing witchy dances nakee in Kingswood.  

Can borrow ya broom though to go up and bytch slap them till they go away?


----------

